# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  mình muốn xóa dữ liệu trên datagridview như thế này

## saobang68

http://www.2shared.com/file/4427462/1c7c5c8d/untitled.html
mong các bạn giúp cho, mình làm trên c#

----------


## hautran200594

Ý của bạn là sao kìa? Nếu là datagridview trên C#, mặc định là cho bấm nút Del để xóa dòng mà.

----------


## panda126

Chắc bạn muốn xóa trong datagridview thì xóa luôn trong CSDL đúng ko?? bạn sử dụng thuộc tính state thì giải quyết được thôi

----------

